
Unemployment rises to 4.4% during March - treyfitty
https://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.nr0.htm
======
treyfitty
Note this is based on data during March largely before the mass lockdowns
began. The median consensus expectation was 3.6%, highlighting employers
laying off well before lockdowns were initiated.

